# Combat Conditioning (Matt Furey books)



## Good2Go (18 Jul 2009)

I recently bought Matt Furey's books _Combat_Conditioning_ and _Combat_Abs_.  Furey's approach is very old school and is basically about doing calisthenics for FUNCTIONAL strength and being a master of your own body weight.

Has anyone tried his system?  Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2009)

You could have saved yourself a pocket full of cash, and Furey's ego by going here; 
http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/Competition/Burns/burnsindex.htm
and scrolling to the bottom of the page to download the PDF of Farmer Burns' fitness program.  Furey pulled an almost direct ripoff of this program, shined it up, added some "aren't I fuckin' great?" self promotion, and made zillions.


----------



## futuresapper (18 Jul 2009)

I own the combat conditioning book as well, and yes I have tried the system. I personally felt that there was alot of exaggeration in how well the combat stuff is supposed to work.  It will help but personally for me a proper weights workout will do much more, I do like the Hindu pushups and squats, they helped me alot anaerobically but other than that I didn't see much for conditioning.  Everyong is different though, something that didn't work me might work awesome for you and vice versa, just give it a good shot and see what happens.

Furrey was also trying to market himself as a Catch-as-catch -can wrestling guru and selling videos for like $500 a pop. For some reason people bought into them... not sure why ???


----------



## derael (19 Jul 2009)

Because he has a catchy name?


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jul 2009)

Other forms or old style conditioning, including Matt Furey's, can be found on this link.

http://www.oldtimestrongman.com/index.html

Believe it or not Good2Go you kinda gave me, a fat kid who was skinny as a pole, a type of conditioning that has peaked my interest. Cheers  .

dileas

tess


----------



## Good2Go (23 Jul 2009)

In most areas (cardio/core/pushups) I am well above what the CF expectations for women are, but I absolutely suck at anything that requires pulling my body weight up and over something.  And, frankly, I am tired of looking like a bloody moron whenever I have to run the obstacle crse!  So, I figured I should body strategize to improve my (errrrrrrmmmm) "performance" on the obs crse.

My solution to the problem:  About six months ago I drastically upped my strength trg routine (heavy weights, min reps, 5x per week).  Guess what?  Over-trg injury (upper body)!  (When will I remember that I am not 18 any more????)  In consequence, I have to take things very easy with the weights, and any type of really useful exercises for overcoming my strength deficiencies (eg pull-ups and chin-ups) completely aggravates the med condition.  BTW I also suck at pull-ups/chin-ups, so you can see where things are!

Enter Matt Furey with his solution of body weight calisthenics for functional strength!  I *still* haven't tried his prog yet, as I am understandably concerned about messing my shoulder up even more as some of the exercises look rather dangerous if not done properly.  I am looking for a personal trainer to get me going on Furey's program...  y'know form & function and all that good stuff.

If anyone has any info on whether or not Furey's (or similar) program worked for you (or didn't) please let me know!

Thanks for all of the responses and links... I am checking them out!

*The_48_Reg*:  it is an intriguing concept, isn't it?  Master of One's own Body Weight...  If you want to be msg board work-out buddies, please PM me!


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Jul 2009)

I would avoid the bridge exercises, until such time as your injury is 100%, they can really fuck you up if not done properly.


----------



## Fusaki (24 Jul 2009)

Good2Go said:
			
		

> In most areas (cardio/core/pushups) I am well above what the CF expectations for women are, but I absolutely suck at anything that requires pulling my body weight up and over something.  And, frankly, I am tired of looking like a bloody moron whenever I have to run the obstacle crse!  So, I figured I should body strategize to improve my (errrrrrrmmmm) "performance" on the obs crse.



Sounds like you want to do a <a href=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WQch9XsU6Y>Muscle Up</a>  

And for the sake of those who wouldn't appreciate me hijacking this into _another_ Crossfit thread, I'll direct those who'd like to learn more to the original discussion <a href=http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42068.0.html>here</a>.


----------

